# 86 Stanza Wagon



## Pete fron Prescott (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife loves this thinga and I'm working it over for her...injectors, tires, windshield, exhaust, motor mounts, brakes... BUT where can I find some not-so-expensive headlight assemblies that don't cost $215.00. The drivers side all seem to rust out or something... Pete:newbie:


----------

